# Waiting for Visa, waiting to exhale...



## whl (Sep 8, 2008)

I am moving to UK very soon from the USA. My Visa application (for settlement) has been sent and received to teh consulate, however I am told it can take up to 50 working days! I am scheduled to leave before 50 days. Anyone have thoughts or experince on this matter? I know I should not have mailed it in and fear being in limbo.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What some companies do with transferees who transfer before their work permit comes through is this: When you go to the UK, enter as though you were a tourist. Say nothing about having applied for a visa. You're there on vacation. You're staying for 3 weeks or 6 weeks (pick one).

When your visa comes through (assuming it does), you make a weekend trip to Amsterdam or Paris or somewhere and then present your visa on your return, when you then say you're arriving for settlement (or whatever).

Been there, done that - but that was nearly 20 years ago, so no guarantees it still works.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## whl (Sep 8, 2008)

*i*

i thought of that but unfortunately i mailed in my passport, and without it I. stuck in the usa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

whl said:


> i thought of that but unfortunately i mailed in my passport, and without it I. stuck in the usa


Change your flight plans.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mcrooks (Dec 21, 2008)

whl said:


> I am moving to UK very soon from the USA. My Visa application (for settlement) has been sent and received to teh consulate, however I am told it can take up to 50 working days! I am scheduled to leave before 50 days. Anyone have thoughts or experince on this matter? I know I should not have mailed it in and fear being in limbo.


I applied last January and it took all of 15 days for everything to be done including getting my fingerprints done. They will send you an email to let you know when your paperwork is going to be mailed back. I filed around the end of December and my visa was issed on the 15th of January. I left on the 27th of January. By the time you receive this, you may have already heard. I sent mine to New York City. Sorry, I didn't look at the date of your post.
Good luck!
Michele


----------

